
Tesla confirms Model S Plaid ~7:20 time at Nürburgring - jcfrei
https://electrek.co/2019/09/19/tesla-model-s-plaid-time-nurburgring-coming-back/
======
interhacker
Impressive given the fact the Porsche costs a lot more too.

~~~
BrentOzar
Not impressive given the fact that you can’t actually buy one.

